# My Misc was under $600.



## mk5197 (Oct 15, 2016)

I know I will not be getting a MISC. Where would I report it then? Add it to the K income?

Thanks in advance.

Mike.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

mk5197 said:


> I know I will not be getting a MISC. Where would I report it then? *Add it to the K income?*


Good lord, please go get yourself some tax help, you're doing it entirely wrong.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

mk5197 said:


> I know I will not be getting a MISC. Where would I report it then? Add it to the K income?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Mike.


All business/self employment income goes on Schedule C. You have to deduct Uber commissions and fees from the gross on the 1099k to get a net revenue figure that matches the amount of your bank deposits. From that you deduct your mileage, cell phone use and other allowed business expenses to arrive at your net profit or loss.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------

